
Facebook and the Fires - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/15/opinion/california-fires-facebook-kara-swisher.html
======
ohazi
> The toxic smoke is a bleak backdrop and an apt metaphor for where Silicon
> Valley finds itself.

Oh for fuck's sake.

We get it, facebook is bad, they fucked up royally, they tried to cover it up,
Zuckerberg is a clueless robot, and everybody should be mad at them. I
certainly have no sympathy for them.

But the attempt to use the California fires as some sort of ominous metaphor
is utterly pathetic. The state is on fire, people have lost their homes, and
towns have been physically razed. And you're trying to use this to generate
clicks and drum up righteous indignation about _facebook_ , as if they're also
to blame for this natural disaster? You should be ashamed.

How did this get past the editor?

~~~
mitchbob
The fire metaphor is clickbait, but the suggestions Swisher offers for how
Silicon Valley can deal with its problems strike me as quite good:

\- Embrace Transparency

\- Hold Leaders Accountable

\- Avoid Groupthink

\- Invest in Diversity

\- Don’t Be Afraid of Self-Reflection

Worth reading to the end.

